# Carseat help for 16 month old that is 34 lbs and 33 inches tall.. Is a toddler seat with a seatbelt only attachment sufficent?



## marie113 (Apr 3, 2011)

The question above is pretty much it. My lil boy is tall for his age..33 inches, and 33-34 lbs. My mom got me a toddler car seat (cosco) with some credit card points. It doesnt attach to the car, other than by the seatbelt. My lil guy is only 1 inch below the height. His baby seat is getting too small. I would like to keep him in the safest position, but I just do not trust this seat. I also do not want to spend 100$+ on a seat.. I want something safe, and something that will grow with him for at least a few years..

I feel odd about the seats that only use the car's sholder and lapbelt, instead of a harness type buckle on the seat itself. I worry he could get out.. he is only 16 months.. but as big as my friends 2 year old. (all the guys in DH's family are at least 6 ft tall.. at 6'3", DH is the shortest, so I'm sure my DS is going to someday tower over me...hes gonna have to practically bend over to hug me oneday!)

I want something that will be long lasting, affordable, and most of all safe! (easy to move from car to car helps...)

Any advice? Maybe I should post this in toddlers?

Thanks

Marie


----------



## justrose13 (Jun 23, 2009)

sounds like a booster seat, is it? i don't think it would be safe enough to move a 16mo to a booster... they recommend rear-facing as long as possible.
Quote:


> Use a rear-facing car seat for babies under 2:
> 
> For the best possible protection, keep your baby in a rear-facing child safety seat in a back seat for as long as possible-up to the height or weight limit of the particular seat. Recent recommednations (March 2011) by the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) urge parents to keep their babies rear-facing up to the second birthday. The old rule "12-months-and-20-pounds" that many parents cite when turning their child forward in the car is actually the minimum size and age requirement.
> Keep babies rear-facing in a convertible seat until they reach age 2 and the maximum height or weight allowed by the manufacturer. For many children that will be 30, 35 or even 40 pounds. Rear-facing occupants are safest.


here is a link to the page this quote came from.
http://www.safekids.org/safety-basics/safety-resources-by-risk-area/car-seats-boosters-seat-belts-/car-seat-safety-tips.html

if i were you, i'd just bite the bullet and buy a convertible seat. nothing trumps safety, IMO. can your mom return or exchange the one she bought?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Yeah, that sounds like a booster seat, not an option until a child is over 4 years of age at a minimum. He still needs a 5 point harness for years to come. Most that would last a larger toddler longer are over a 100.00. I think that the Evenflo Mastro might fit him for a while and it under a hundred, barely I think. I'm not a carseat expert but you should post on the Family Safety board here.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm going to move this over to Family Safety. We've got many great car seat techs and experienced car seat advocates that post and can help you out!

At 16 months, your baby should be moving into a rear-facing convertible seat. Given his bigger weight and height, there are some that would be a better bet to last him longer. The AAP and NHTSA have changed their recommendations for toddlers to remain rear-facing to the maximum weight limit of their convertible seat or to a minimum of 2 years old.

The Maestro is a great combination booster and harness seat, so it can be used with a harness, for kids too big to rear-face but not big enough for a booster, but it is not appropriate for under 2, because it can't rear-face.

I know this is all super confusing, there are so many options! I hope we can help you find a good safe choice for your son!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Is this like the new seat you got? That's a booster seat. Like the PP said, it is a very unsafe option for your baby.

Your child should be kept rear-facing in a convertible seat until he is at least 2 years old. While it is legal to put a one year old forward facing (in a harnessed seat, not a booster seat), they are much more likely to die or have serious injuries from an accident than a rear-facing one year old.

There are options for your boy, even ones that aren't too pricey. The Evenflo Triumph 65 generally fits taller rear-facing kids well. Right now, it's on sale at AlbeeBaby.com for $109 with no tax and free shipping. I've ordered from that site several times, and I've always been pleased with the service and the fast shipping. I can understand how $109 sounds like an impossible amount of money, I have been in that place many times! But, this is a seat that you will get years of use out of, since you can turn it forward-facing when your son has outgrown it rear-facing. It's a cushy seat and relatively easy to use.

ETA: forgot the link to the Triumph! Here it is: http://www.albeebaby.com/evenflo-triumph-65-lx-convertible-car-seat-santee.html


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A booster seat is not an okay seat for a 1yo. No way, no how, not even close.

He should be rear-facing in a convertible harnessed seat. You can get a Scenera40RF for about $50.

What is he in now?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

It sounds like he is maybe still in his infant bucket (babyseat?)...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, that was a concern of mine -- he's probably outgrown a bucket and needs a new seat but a booster seat is not safe, appropriate, or legal in most states.


----------



## yellow73 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I used to be a huge britax fan, but after their redesign there's no way I'd waste money on their convertible seats. They wouldn't last my kids to 2yrs now rf.

They made the shells shorter while everyone else in the market is making them taller.  Bad move britax. Bad move.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

For affordable options that you should be able to find at a Babies R Us, Target or Walmart, I'd look at, and try him in, a Scenera, the Evenflo Triumph, the Apt, the Graco MyRide 65 and the True Fit. The Apt and the Scenera, I believe, have the shortest shells but are also the most affordable. He needs to be rearfacing, and all these are convertibles to keep him rearfacing until he's at least two and then forward facing in a harness.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Britax seats are not safer than other seats. Furthermore it is clear from the post that budget is a significant concern. And the new design of Britax seats are outgrown far too early to make them a good recommendation for about 75% of children, including this child who is obviously quite large.

In absolutely no way would I suggest or recommend a Britax convertible in this scenario.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellow73*
> 
> I highly recommend Britax carseats. My almost 4 year old still fits in his. I think we have the Marathon. It can be rear or forward facing. New recommendations say kid should be rear facing at least till age 2, and in a 5 point harness as long as possible. I still have my 5 year old in a booster convertable seat that has the option of the harness or use with a seat belt. From the experiences with accidents that some friends of mine have had, I'm all about the safety aspect. Britax and expensive and big, but comfortable for the kid and very safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree that Britax would be close to the bottom of my list for the reasons Maezde stated, and that there's no reason to believe that Britaxes are any safer than any other seats out there.

This child is probably riding in an extremely unsafe seat right now (outgrown bucket or booster), and the most important thing is to get the child into a safe seat before he rides in the car again. The parent stated even $100 was out of reach: right now, the best thing she could do is to buy a Scenera40RF at a big-box store RIGHT NOW and start saving for the next step.


----------



## yellow73 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry if my opinion wasn't useful to the OP.

I'd be interested in here about what you find that works.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Sturdier does not mean safer. Graco and Evenflo pass the exact same tests that Britax does.

Furthermore, the Graco and Evenflo seats mentioned will last longer, which means, by default, they are safer, because rear facing is more important than any other factor.

While everyone has their preferences, preferences are simply not relevant in a matter of safety, not to mention the fact that the seat is simply not appropriate for the child due to size, nor appropriate for the parent due to budget.

Car seats are not strollers or bath tubs or fun baby gear. They are highly tested pieces of safety equipment and the science behind them is quite well developed.


----------

